# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  مشکل ارور اتصال ب دیتابیس

## ramin3360

سلام 
من میخوام به دیتا بیس وصل شم ولی با ارور 18456 روبرو شدم متنش اینه:login failed for user 'RAmin\ramin1.(microsoft sql,error 18456لطفا کمک کنیدویندوز 8 هستم . از sql server 2014 استفاده میکنم

----------


## imanbayat

اگر منظورتان از مشکلی که گفتین را درست متوجه شده باشم باید مراحل زیر را انجام دهید.
ضمیمه 144255قدم به قدم با من پیش برید لطفاً :

برنامه server Manager
ضمیمه 144256
ازی مسیر روبرو  Start – Click Server Manager


در گوشه سمت راست بالا، tools کلیک کنید، سپس Computer Management
ضمیمه 144257

در کادر Local Users and Groups باز میشود و در کادر باز شده بر روی گزینه Users باز کنید. (و مراحل را به صورت عکس اجرا کنید)
ضمیمه 144258
اینجا باید چک کنید که با کدام User کار میکند در مراحل پایین تر به آن نیاز دارید

بعد برنامه SQL Server Management Studio

 را اجررا کرده و Connect به صورت ویندوز شوید.
ضمیمه 144259
در اینجا به صورت windows  لاگین کنید و فیلد server Name  مهم هست و بیاد داشته باشید لطفا

حالا از منوی سمت چپ(به روایت تصویر) تصویر از گزینه Security باز کرده و گزیه Logins را باز کرده
از منوی باز شده به روی آن کلیک راست کرده و گزینه New Login را بزنید (مطابق شکل)
ضمیمه 144260

کلید Search  را بزنید (مطابق شکل)
ضمیمه 144261

در اینجا User مورد نظر را انتخاب کنید و بعد از انتخاب حتما کلید Check Name را بزنید و بعد از آن کلید Ok را. (مطابق شکل)
ضمیمه 144262

و بعد بروی منوی Server Roles و گزینه sysadmin را فعال کرده. (مطابق شکل)
ضمیمه 144263

کلید  Ok را زده و مجددا به همان منو برگردید. حالا به منوی Securables رفته و  در کادر زیر User Name  مورد نظر را که با آن لاگین میکنیم را انتخاب کنید.  (مظابق شکل)
ضمیمه 144264
حالا برنامه sql را خارج شوید سیستم را restart کنید. و بعد از آن برنامه sql را باز کرده و به راحتی لاگین کنید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

